# Limiting rate of ICMP packets

## selig

I am unable to limit the rate of ICMP packets. I am using Shorewall and it seems that when I set the RATE LIMIT field with ICMP echo-request, it limits only the number of "connections". That means everytime I run ping, the "packet count" iptables shows gets increased by one, no matter how many packets are actually send or if I am sending them faster than my limit of 1/sec:1

When I try launching several ping commands within that one second interval, no more than one is allowed to connect. But how do I limit the rate at which ICMP echo-request packets are accepted?

----------

## massimo

Using recent should get you there.

----------

